# Collapsed Dorsal on Ryukin



## Tunafish (Aug 17, 2009)

I have possible issue that I can find no mention of on any other forums.

I have a large tank (120 gallon+) with a 3 year old Ryukin who appears his normal, healthy self except that his dorsal fin has collapsed. There was a period a few months ago when the water quality deteriorated (we went on holiday and the neighbor massively over fed them for two weeks). During that time he and our Black Moore were quite unhappy (sitting on the bottom, lathargic), but both recovered well. Except that since then the Ryukin's fin has collapsed and he spends more time than he should sitting around on the bottom. Other than that he feeds well, interacts with the other fish and generally appears fine.

Tank Size: 4 foot, about 120 gallons, with a Fluval 400 pump.
Water Parameters: Ph 7.5-8, zero N02, 30ppm N03, 180 GH, 240 KH
We live in a hard water area. I don't add salt.
Feeding: Fish are fed a varied diet (flakes, pellets, lettuce...) twice a day
Fish in the tank: A 3 year old Ryukin, a 3 year old Black Moore, five young goldfish (new to tank), three young catfish (new to tank).

Thanks for your help
Tunafish


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

permanent gill damage due to ammonia exposure?


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2009)

Tosh how does gill damage effect the dorsal fin? am lil confused between the connection.


----------



## Tunafish (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks Toshogu,
Not much that can be done about it I guess.
Cheers
Charlie


----------

